# Starting Karate



## BillK (Sep 19, 2016)

Hello,
  Just thought I'd post this and see if conjures up a conversation. At the beginning of next month I will start Karate classes. I went once to a "trial class" and I was impressed with the Sensei's teaching methods and knowledge. I've shied away from Karate for several years because of it's hardness, opting more for the fluid motions of Kung Fu. However, I really enjoyed the lesson and after several hours of research online, I think I will greatly enjoy it. Also, once I receive permission from Sensei I will start training in Kabudo as well. The style I will be training in is Shito Ryu and the Sensei is a student of Sensei Fumio Demura and the Dojo is part of the Japan Karate-Do Genbu-Kai. I selected this art and dojo for a few reasons, mainly because of the depth of teaching that can be had within Shito Ryu and Kabudo. Anyone have any experience with Shito Ryu or Genbu Kai? Thank you for your time!


----------



## Ademadis (Sep 19, 2016)

Osu! Welcome to the fold, so to say .

Personally I don't have any experience with either but I'm looking forward to the replies!


----------



## JR 137 (Sep 19, 2016)

Fumio Demura is a living legend.  If your prospective Sensei is a direct student of Demura, I'd be very surprised if he/she wasn't an excellent teacher.  Not that it's impossible for said Sensei to be a bad teacher, but I'd easily give him/her the initial benefit of the doubt.

Have fun, train hard, and let us know how it goes.


----------



## BillK (Sep 21, 2016)

Thank you. Yes, from my "trial class", I could tell the Sensei is a very good teacher. Within the first 20 minutes she had be doing the first couple of steps of Kihon Kata Ichi like I've been doing it for years. Will keep y'all posted! Thanks for the input.


----------

